# Look at Flicka's udder!!!!!



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so pleased with Flicka's udder! She is a yearling and she just kidded Tuesday!



















She milked 3lbs. 11oz. after that pic.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! :drool: If you ever decide to sell her, I'm sure someone who breeds Mini-Nubians would be glad to take her in. Her udder is definitely a 10/10


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh man! Wow! It looks soo much like Faylin's udder. I can't wait till she is all purdy and clipped and uddered up..... She is going to be an absolute show stopper!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks really great!!!!! I am sure she will make you proud!!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow nice udder.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!!! She'll only get better with age!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am just so pleased! Looking at the pics...it's just hard to believe that's my goat! Drooling over the LakeShore and Kastdemur animals all this time and now I have one with those bloodlines and she looks fantastic! It's a dream come true! :clap:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! She's got a really nice looking udder! (course I don't know much yet) :wink:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Nice.  You should have fun with her at the shows.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she'll do really well in the show ring this year! I plan on her being my showmanship goat. She is also really patient with me on the milk stand, which is good because it takes me a little while to milk her out!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow!!! It looks great!!! :drool:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Holy crap that's a gorgeous udder!!!! Talk about near perfect!!! She'd be a keeper in my book most definitely and she'd be in the show ring!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY NICE!! :thumb:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I am very excited about her this year!

I found a yearling pic of her sire's paternal sister, SGCH Lakeshore-Farms Hearts Extasia 1*M, and I think Flicka looks quite a bit like her...udder and structure. :greengrin: Here is where I found the pic: http://www.caprinelakenubians.com/sires.html The buck is Lakeshore-Farms Ace Expedia...he is second on the page.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I think you'd better keep her!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oh most definitely!!!!! :greengrin:


----------

